# ARAMCO-RT Procedure



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 مايو 2009)

*This Engineering Procedure establishes the minimum requirements for performing radiographic examination conducted in accordance with the requirements of the referenced codes/standards.*

*1.2 This Engineering Procedure applies to Saudi Aramco NDT personnel and to contract personnel seconded to Saudi Aramco on an In-Kingdom Inspection Contract conducting radiographic examination on behalf of Saudi Aramco.*

*1.3 This SAEP does not apply to radiography performed by out-of-kingdom vendors.*


----------

